# Christmas Food Downunder



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

Christmas Pavlova


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

Beautiful Warri, are those marshmallows?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

Chinese chicken wonton cups


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful Warri, are those marshmallows?



Pavlova is meringue topped with whipped cream and fruit. 
The snowman faces are marsh mallows but can also be fresh cream.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

Did I mention seafood, especially lots of king prawns?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

A lot of us have abandoned the traditional English Christmas dinner in favour of lighter meals of cold food.
Cold chicken, turkey and ham or sea food, lots of salads and fruit and cheese platters to follow is what I like for Christmas dinner.

The leftovers are eaten the next day and until they are all gone. 
It's like one continuous feast of diminishing returns that goes on for days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks good Warri, I especially like the Pavlova...how cute is that? :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

So yummy, Warri. I have had Pavlovas but nowhere near as beautiful.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 14, 2015)

Everything looks so yummy . Being a Californian..I love getting my fair share of Dungeness crab this season..alas..not to be this year.  I just read this...

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Don-t-eat-Dungeness-crab-California-health-6608939.php


----------



## Fern (Dec 14, 2015)

Making a pavlova requires some skill, they are not the easiest to make, but are the yummiest.
I remember my first attempt, not knowing the thermometer in my oven was at least 10 degrees lower, I wondered why it was taking so long to cook, when I finally did take it out of the oven it was so hard you could bowl it along the ground like a ball, even the chooks didn't like it.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 14, 2015)

They all look nice DW ,it's looking like we may have a fairly hot Christmas I like the look of the wonton cups .What are the cups made from ? DW


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2015)

Wonton wrappers but they are left open, not sealed. I haven't made them myself.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 14, 2015)

Those strawberry boys on the Pavlova sure do look nice and fresh and perky.  The wonton cups look tasty too and would be nice in the hot weather.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2015)

I can't get past that first picture. The Christmas Pavlova. That looks absolutely delicious.


----------

